

New to game development, releasing one game a month this year - stefan_kendall3
http://www.stefankendall.com/2015/04/one-game-month.html

======
teamonkey
"No one will call you a shit-eating bastard if there's a minor bug in a game
(I assume)."

Oh boy, are you in for a surprise.

